# After 8 months of silence...



## Redferne (Feb 15, 2005)

... I finally talked to my crush!

And he likes me too. :mushy 

Oh dear - I hope I haven't jinxed it, now. :afr


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

Congrats :banana :banana :banana


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

YAY!!! :banana :boogie :clap


----------



## soma (Nov 10, 2003)

I approve 

Excellent work. I hope only the best for you!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Hey go you! :banana Hope that works out for ya


----------



## Mork (Apr 11, 2005)

Wonderful. :clap


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

Redferne -> :cuddle <- Guy she likes

hehe  Great job!


----------



## Webster (Mar 8, 2005)

Awesome!


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Great. :banana


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Redferne,

What took you so long? :lol Seriously, don't let your social anxiety put a damper on it.

Just think: if you got over the nerves to talk to a crush, imagine how much easier it is to talk to ordinary people!


----------



## shawla (May 31, 2005)

great job!!


----------



## biggoofybastard (Jul 26, 2004)

Cool, keep it up and youll get him


----------



## Gigi (May 28, 2005)

Congratulatons! :banana :clap


----------



## sesfan4life (Jan 9, 2005)

wow congratulations!! thats a good thing!! i wish i can tell my crush i like him


----------



## Ll (Jun 14, 2005)

You go, girl! It's a huge step for anyone to initiate conversation with their crush- let alone someone with SA. That's awesome!!


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

Great! :banana


----------

